# Boot failure: Bug: Int 14: CR2 FFFFB0F0

## hanj

Hello

On a older firewall, I'm having trouble booting into hardened-sources-2.6.28-r9. hardened-sources-2.6.28-r7 boots fine. I copied configs and 'make oldconfig' with no changes showing. Debugger shows this error immediately after grub.

Any ideas on what to look for to correct this?

Thanks!

hanji

Edit:

I think I'm on to something. Removing ACPI support and rebuilding the kernel. Saw some issues related to that!

----------

## bschnzl

Did it work?  Did you get it to boot?

I am on the verge of doing

```

echo 'sys-kernel/hardened-sources ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

This is not the first machine on which I have run into issues with the current version (2.6.28-hardened-r9) of hardened-sources.  The above was my solution.

----------

